# Size for an Adult Male



## MammaLin (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi All - Just a quick poll to see what size your adult male V’s are. My 5 month old V is 42 pounds as of this morning. I’m sure he’s not don’t growing and can’t wait to see how much more he may grow.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My boy was only 45 lbs. His small size worked out well since he thought he was a lap dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had males that were mid 50s, and some that stayed in the mid to high 40s.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

42 at 5 months sounds average. They says approx. double the weight as of 4 months to estimate adults weight. My boys are at low 50s although Miksa still has not filled out fully.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn is right around 50 lbs. at the year mark. He'll probably gain another 8 lbs. or so, over the next year, to year and a 1/2.
Of the three males I've owned one was around 55lbs. Another just at 50lbs, and one at 60lbs. All were big enough to carry a downed pheasant.
What's that saying, "dynamite comes in small packages".


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Big Rafa is 66 lbs and filled out a lot when he was almost 2 years old, he is still 'ribby' and very lean looking, but is on the large end range of male adult Vizlas. He is also a lap dog!

I just checked his weight at 5 months and he was only 37 pounds back then.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

our boy is 64lb at 2 years.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of the non US bloodlines, or recently imported bloodlines can have a heavier bone structure. So naturally they would weigh a little more.

Some of the US breeders, have bred Vizslas to be able to compete with English pointers in the field. That has led to some boodlines weighing less than others. 

And I agree with Gunnr
Those pocket rockets can really cover some ground, and I'm in heaven watching them. They do kind of freaked my husband out. He's always telling me I should call them in, and I tell them it's fine.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

texasred said:


> Some of the non US bloodlines, or recently imported bloodlines can have a heavier bone structure. So naturally they would weigh a little more.


That makes sense, as Rafa's dad 'Zala' was specially imported direct from Hungary by his breeders just about 3 year's ago


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

I’ll add a data point to this I suppose. I feel like my boy hasn’t really grown much larger since 7 months old. He is now 13 months old and around 55 lbs. he grew rapidly before that though. Not sure if he’ll grow more.


----------



## essel2019 (Mar 26, 2019)

14 months old boy, 78 pounds. Got a big boy😀😀


----------

